# Imperial Guard vs Tau



## LordDredd (Mar 6, 2013)

The Tau are my new bane. I've tried several different types of lists against them, and they seem to always slaughter my Guard. Anyone else having issues with them? Anyone have any recommendations for dealing with their cheese?


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

I haven't fought them yet, but it's on the cards and would also really appreciate some advice on IG countering Tau.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/40k-tactics/124419-ig-vs-tau.html

Here.


----------

